# T-Shirt tag label and "material"



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

I want to create some label tags for the t-shirts I'm making. I'm looking for a tag similar to the image attached. Anyone know the size I should buy, and is there different "materials" for the tags?

Thanks.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

The label in your picture is a printed cotton label.
Yes there are many different material on label tag.
woven, printed and heat press, these are thy types that mostly seen.


----------



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

vnssnsa said:


> The label in your picture is a printed cotton label.
> Yes there are many different material on label tag.
> woven, printed and heat press, these are thy types that mostly seen.


Do you know which size of that label? I want to get some the artwork done to match the size of that label.

Thanks.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

cbdoya said:


> Do you know which size of that label? I want to get some the artwork done to match the size of that label.
> 
> Thanks.


The size should be about 20mm (h) x 50mm (w).
The size is just estimated. This is a pretty standard size for neck labels.


----------



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

vnssnsa said:


> The size should be about 20mm (h) x 50mm (w).
> The size is just estimated. This is a pretty standard size for neck labels.


Thank you for your help! Im getting the artwork designed and after that I'll order the labels through your website.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

cbdoya said:


> Thank you for your help! Im getting the artwork designed and after that I'll order the labels through your website.


No worries we are always here to help
Make sure you don't put a lot information in a small-tags as this may cause your artwork not showing clearly on the labels!


----------

